# صور من حادث شهداء كنيسة سيدة النجاة في الكرادة



## proph (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا القيامة و الحق و الحياة من آمن بي و أن مات فسيحيا


----------



## proph (2 نوفمبر 2010)

وهاي صورة واحد من الارهابين الجبناء الي فجر نفسة داخل الكنيسة


----------



## النهيسى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*بشاعه جدا 

ربنا ينيح نفوسهم*​


----------



## sarkoo (2 نوفمبر 2010)

proph قال:


> وهاي صورة واحد من الارهابين الجبناء الي فجر نفسة داخل الكنيسة


 ارجو أنه يتمتع الآن بحوريات محمده 
شعب قذر ........


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

يااااااا يسوع...


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]FWgjiqroetM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا *​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2010)

وابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها

هذا هو الاسلام بوجهه الحقيقي

الرب يعزيكم يا اهل العراق 

ويا بخت الشهداء ما اجمل الموت في بيت الرب

في لحظات الصلاة كانوا في السماء فعليا

اذكرونا في ملكوت السموات​


----------



## عراقي حتى نخاغ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

sarkoo قال:


> ارجو أنه يتمتع الآن بحوريات محمده
> شعب قذر ........




ليش هذا تعصب يا اخى عراق كلها واحد  وكلنا دا انعاني في هذه ظروف مؤلمة لاتكون متعصب يوميا 100 مسلم ينقتل واكثر


----------



## Nemo (3 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ربى يسوع ارحمنا


----------



## sarkoo (3 نوفمبر 2010)

عراقي حتى نخاغ قال:


> ليش هذا تعصب يا اخى عراق كلها واحد وكلنا دا انعاني في هذه ظروف مؤلمة لاتكون متعصب يوميا 100 مسلم ينقتل واكثر


 
أعتذر أخي الكريم لو أزعجك تعليقي 
لكن ما حصل مؤلم وصادم جدا .... صحيح كل يوم يقتل 100 مسلم لكن يبقى الأمر جاريا بين طائفتين لدين واحد الشيعة والسنة لكن ما ذنب أناس أقلية يعيشون بحالهم ولا يتدخلون بأحد ....
و أنا لا أرى أني أخطئت فتفكير هذا القذر كان حقا بجنة الحوريات الموعودة 
وأنا بالتأكيد لم أقصد أن الشعب العراقي قذر .... أنا قصدت هذا الشخص وأمثاله وللأسف هم أكثر مما تظن وليس صحيحا أنهم قلة لكن الفرق أن القلة منهم من ينفذ لكن الأكثرية تبارك 
ثم يا أخي أنتم تقيمون الدنيا ولا تقعدونها وتحطمون سفارات وتقاطعون بلدان بأكملها من أجل رسمة هنا وكلمتين من فم كاهن هناك كما جرى ويجري في مصر الآن مثلا 
فهل تستكثر علينا التعبير عن غضبنا من أجل أرواح بريئة .... وأين ...؟؟؟ عبر شاشة وبعض الأزرار أي نحن لا نحمل لا رشاشات ولا قنابل
ختاما أجدد إعتذاري وإعلم أن التعصب ليس من طباعي لكن أعترف أنه قد بدأ يتسلل إلي بحكم الإختلاط والعشرة  
اعتذاري منك .... لكن ليس من الإرهابي القذر فرأي مازال كما هو عنه وعن أمثاله


----------



## proph (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخواني على ردودكم  وتفاعلكم مع الموضوع 
الرب يحميكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*شهداؤنا تعدادهم لا يُحصى وحماستهم وشجاعتهم وإيمانهم لا يوصف ، وفرحهم بإلاستشهاد لا ُيقدر ، كانوا يعانقون الموت فى بهجة وهم ينظرون للسماء حيث مكانهم الى جانب الاب فهنيئاً لهم  الاكاليل *


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب يارب اقهر واحزن صورة شفتها بحياتي 
شنو ذنب هل طفل بس اريد افهم 
الله يرحم جميع الشهداء


----------



## فادي البغدادي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*و تطاول أحفاد الشيطان على خليقة الله مجدداً
و كرروا أفعالهم الشنعاء الدنيئة التي لا يرضى عنها
لا دين لا شرع ولا قانون ....

تطاول أشباه الرجال و أضحوكة الزمان مجددا ً
في هجمةٍِ إرهابية أستهدفت أناس آمنين عـُـزَل ..
عـُـزّل من كل شئ .. إلا من الايمان بالله الواحد الأحد
عـُـزّل من الســــــلاح .. إلا انهم يحملون صبرهم في ضمائرهم
و محبتهم في قلوبهم ، تحدّوا كل تهديدات عبدة الشيطان
من الارهابيين المقاتلين في سبيل الطاغوت و المجاهدين (بل الجاحدين) نعمة الله ، الناقمين على الانسانية 
تجاوزوا هؤلاء المؤمنيــن كل الموانع ليصلوا لبيت الله و يقيموا صلاة قداس يوم الأحد 31/ 10/ 2010 

إعتداء جديـــد يقوم به أنصاف الاقزام و أحفاد أبليـــس
ليمسسوا بأرواح أناس أبرياء .. و ليذبحوا ملائكة بعمر الزهور
في كنيسة سيدة الشهداء .. سيدة النجاة ببغداد
و ليقتلوا عوائل بأكملها بغمضة جفن و بلمح البصر
تسلح الجبناء بأسلحة قاتلة ، زوّدها بهم الشيطان و أعوانه ، لأنهم أجبن ما يكونوا ، و أخنث من أشباه الرجال

أسلحتهم الفتاكة وجهوها بوجه طفلة لم تتجاوز ربيعها الرابع و ملاك آخر عمره ثلاثة أعوام ليُـذبحوهما ذبحاً
على مذبح الكنيسة حيث نقيم صلواتنا و نصلي من أجل اعدائنا و لمغفرة ذنوبهم

أغتالوا كهنة عــُــزّل ، كرسوا حياتهم لبث روح المحبة و التسامح
و سعوا جاهديـــن لدعم و مساعدة كل الفقراء و المحتاجيــن
من أبناء العراق بمسيحيهم و مسلميهم

عوائل بأكملها أبيدت عن بكرة أبيها ، لسبب واحد لانهم جاءوا للصلاة و التعبــّــد لله

هنيئا ً لكم يا أشباه الرجال !! لانكم حررتم القدس من براثن الصهاينة و افغانستان و العراق و الخليج العربي من الاحتلال الامريكي و لم يتبقى لكم سوى تحرير مـَـن تدّعون أنهن محتجزات في كنائس و أديرة الكنيسة القبطية بمصر !!!

و ماذا عن كل المسلمين الذين اعتنقوا الايمان المسيحي و آمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح فاديا ً و مخلصا ً لحياتهم و القابعين في سجونكم السرية .. في مصر و السعودية و أيران و غيرهم من الدول الحاضنة للإرهاب الاسلامي

تبا ً لكم .. يا برابرة العصر ...و مغول القرن الحادي و العشرون

الرحمة و الإكرام لأرواح شهدائنا الخالدة التي ستبقى ماثلة أمام عيوننا و حية في ضمائرنا
الشفاء العاجل لكل المصابين و الجرحى

و الصبر و السلوان لعوائل الشهداء .. هنيئا ً لهم شرف الشهادة ..
يا ليتني كنتُ معهم .. لأنعم بما ينعمون به الآن .. حضن الآب و الاخدار السماوية .. *


----------



## BITAR (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*قذارة *
*وتربيه اسلاميه*
*حمقاء*
*ناس الدمويه غايتهم*
*للفوز بالحوريات والغلمان بالجنة*​


----------

